# 12 v tv lead ??



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

hi guys, im currently in Portugal, we have a Miyota 12 volt tv/dvd tv. It runs off a cigarette lighter type socket. It has after 2 years melted !! Where an what can I buy to replace it, the end tip is a black colour, iv e asked at camperserve but he said it had to be a Miyota make !!. would like an ac adaptor ype thingy to run off when on hook up as well any suggestions, don't want to go down the Chinese shop route !!


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Peaky,
I think we need just a tad more info! Which end has melted? What does the end that goes into the TV look like?
Does it look like this?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

By the op description it's the tv end plug, if you can solder get a new tip from maplintype shop, or take in old one and buy new complete one, I'd say ebay but you on jollies.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

hi bill very similar end but it was black in colour not yellow, the bit that melted was inside the plug, when I took it apart it had melted just past the fuse each side but the wires were intact, I saw that one on e bay but it could be a thinner connection if its yellow ended ???


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Peaky - OK, so this doesn't help you much in Portugal but Maplins do a power supply unit like this that has all the common connectors.
I've been looking for something similar to plug into your 12v socket but not found anything so far. It could be 
this but it's so difficult to tell.
Bill


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Have a look at this one Dee

http://mrlcd.co.uk/12v-30v-dc-tv-power-regulator.html

Paul


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know if this thread might help


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd be wanting to know why it melted. Could it be drawing more power than the socket/wiring can cope with?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I am unable to open Bills link Peaky to see what it looks like. But I have one of these used with my 12v TV and I'm coming to Albufeira on or about Dec. 15th.......... Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

This any better Ray: ( bills link )

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-12V-D...3&hash=item5b087c1ce0&clk_rvr_id=737219541209

tony


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah OK and thanks Tony.
I also have one or two of those but feel the cable and the connections are probably very limited. Unlike the adaptor in my pic which was heavy duty.
But will search in the adaptor box....... es.!

Ray.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks raynipper and indeed everyone who has contributed to this thread, ray the adapter was a rounded end, but I have just been in to a local electrical shop here in Silves and the guy sold me (at a un mentional price )a an ac power adaptor up to 6v with a yellow rounded end and it fits !!! so can now use it with hook up and inverter when not... phew.... can now finish tenko box set (sad I know ) I think I left my t v bits and pieces back in the canary islands.... still unsure why the cigarette socket melted ?? power surge perhaps ?? been using it for 2 years without problems


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Could it have been slowly melting for 2 years & only now given up the ghost ?


----------

